# Können Wasserkäfer fliegen ?



## Stefan_375 (9. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

zur Frage oben: ich denke ja. Denke ich nicht nur, sondern habe ich auch letztens erst beobachtet. An unserem neu sanierten Teich. Kam so ein dicker __ Käfer geflogen, drehte ein paar Runden über dem Teich und ließ sich dann im Sturzflug ins Wasser fallen. Einer dieser schwarzen ovalen, die hier so von 5 mm bis 1,5 cm lang sind. 

OK, die gehören auch in den Teich. Was mich aber bass erstaunt hat: letztens hat ein Bekannter (nicht irgendeiner, sondern "Fachmensch" aus der Landesnaturschutzbehörde) standhaft behauptet, Wasserkäfer könnten gar nicht __ fliegen ?!?!?

Meiner ist aber definitiv geflogen. Natürlich weiss ich nicht, zu welcher der 1000+x Arten von Wasserkäfern der gehört. Aber geflogen ist er, wenn ich meine Sinne noch alle beisammen habe. 

Kurzum: weiss das jemand genau?

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

Hallo Stefan,

Wasserkäfer gehören zu den Käfern und __ Käfer sind Fluginsekten.
Viel viel viel mehr weiß Herr/Frau www.wikipedia.de

LG Berndt


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

Hallo

Für so was ist immer Stanjek erste Wahl !




> Die Furchenschwimmer sind sehr gute und schnelle Schwimmer, können aber auch gut fliegen, wie alle Wasserkäfer.




wobei ich denke, bis auf die Laufkäfer so ziemlich alle fliegen können  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Käfer


mfG


----------



## Berndt (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

 

und dann gibt es aber doch auch...... Puppenräuber... ein Laufkäfer, der  ein sehr guter Flieger sein soll.

Mit 51 macht das Lernen erst richtig Spaß 

Berndt


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

ok. dann meinte ich nicht _Laufkäfer_ sondern _ Käfer-die-nur-laufen_
 


nur weil du beim antworten 1 Minute schneller warst  

ich musste erst http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/ raussuchen


----------



## chromis (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

Hallo,



> "Fachmensch" aus der Landesnaturschutzbehörde


dann ist dieser Mensch bei seinem Studium der Natur bestimmt noch nicht aus seinem Büro herausgekommen  

Vielleicht sollte er sich mal ein wenig schlau machen:
http://www.amazon.de/lebt-Tümpel-Ba...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207750250&sr=8-2


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

die fachliche Qualifikation für den Leiter unserer Naturschutzbehörde war ein Jurastudium. Ich glaube Biologen kommen nur in sehr, sehr seltenen Fällen auf solche Posten.


----------



## Stefan_375 (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Können Wasserkäfer  fliegen ?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann habe ich ja wenigstens keine Gespenster gesehen...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

